# Worlds Largest CRUZE Forum. No Members



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

What a sad forum accessed from the GM linked 'My Chevrolet' site. They claim to be the World's largest site for CRUZE information. It would be great if 'My Chevrolet' could link this forum in the Owners Community due to the shear volume of use?

[h=4]38 users are online (in the past 15 minutes)[/h]0 members, 38 guests, 0 anonymous users (See full list) 
Chevrolet Cruze Owners, Chevy Cruze Owners, Chevrolet Cruze Forum, Chevy Cruze Forum

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Currently Active Users 
There are currently 7568 users online. 414 members and 7154 guests


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I joined that forum as well and havn't been there in two years. Tiffany, can you get the GM link to point here?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just when I thought he couldn't get any funnier . He surprises me and does .


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't even get the site to load. Did you inspire them to take it down?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

PanJet said:


> I can't even get the site to load. Did you inspire them to take it down?


I'm not sure I have ever inspired anyone in 55 years?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol @ Likes Leaders


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The site is fine, and for those of us with the Korean-built Cruzen it is quite useful, we don't have to wade through quite as many posts about failures that effect are US-built Cruzen only.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a member of that forum but I don't visit it very often but when i do, it's only really to look at any new pics other members have put up.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

grs1961 said:


> The site is fine, and for those of us with the Korean-built Cruzen it is quite useful, we don't have to wade through quite as many posts about failures that effect are US-built Cruzen only.


So you are saying that non American CRUZEs' are built to higher standards than the Lordstown plant? I know Korean auto workers on average make more money than their American counterparts. I would think many of the same parts would be used and the same issues might crop up as well?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, I am saying that the Korean-built Cruze does not have the same problems as the US-built Cruze. For that matter, neither does the Australian-built Cruze.

Two noticeable differences:
- The out-of-whack drum brakes, perhaps an easy target, because the drum brake equipped Cruze is only built in the US.
- The interior being flooded with the smell of anti-freeze.

Note that I am _not_ claiming that there have been no problems with the Korean-built Cruze, just that there have been fewer, and less endemic.

Also remember the Cruze has been around in the world for longer than the US, at the time the other site was set up it _was_ the largest Cruze site in the world!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My last Car was Korean designed and the build quality was pretty solid. It was made in America with mostly American parts. With that said I have never smelled any anti freeze, and my Drum brakes are fine although I think they are horrible. Work well!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Dawg , Eddy yer new car is Korean also . Honestly , the design is from Korea !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy, how high does your handbrake go before catching. It should just touch the center glove box cover when the cover is pulled forward. If it's higher your rear drums need adjusting.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Eddy, how high does your handbrake go before catching. It should just touch the center glove box cover when the cover is pulled forward. If it's higher your rear drums need adjusting.


Oh no I'm not having brake problems Disc or Drum! I haven't driven a Drum brake car in years and that is why I said they feel horrible. They are solid and unlike another post, not soft at all. I do wish they were Disc brakes which I see is an upgrade on the CRUZE!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've driven both disc and drum and actually prefer the drums in the wet. Drum brakes will catch quicker than disc when they're soaked rain. My ECO MT (rear drums) will stop on a dime - I had to do this when I was cut off at 65 MPH.


----------

